# My Mantids



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 6, 2018)

So here they are as promised. . . My mantis photos!

The ghosts first:


----------



## River Dane (Jun 7, 2018)

They’re pretty cute. I love Briarlight’s and Fallen Leave’s coloration! And Tigerheart’s a powerful name. Keep us updated on them, and looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 7, 2018)

Finally pics of your mantids. ? Ghosts are still on my wishlist too.  Ghosts are cute.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

@River Dane Thanks! Fallen Leaves has such vivid colors that I could not capture them with my camera!

@Little Mantis Ghosts are the best! You should definitely push them to the top of your wish list!

I have more pictures to post. MantidForum was acting up for me last night and I was having trouble posting pictures, but I will do my best to put the rest up today!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice, your mantids deserve a topic on this forum too. ?I am almost out of space here for my mantids pics, I soon need to upload them on other site to link them here.

Think I need to slow down a bit with buying mantids. I have bought a bunch lately and 2 in transit.  Then i will be having 8 of them.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

Here are some more pics:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

@Little Mantis How many do you have? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 7, 2018)

At the moment i have 6:


Cochise and Bob: 2x Hierodula memanacea

Hunter and Diego: 2 Sphodromantis gastrica

Yoda:  Creobroter gemmatus male

Flash: Sphodromantis gastrica female

In transit:


1 hierodula Majascula female

1 Creobroter gemmatus female

I will be having 8 when they are home, I am suspecting that they will arrive tomorrow


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

Nice! I have 21:

10x Parashphendale affinis

2x Sphodromantis gastrica

1x Gongylus gongylodes

1x Brunneria borealis

5x Phyllocrania paradoxa

1x Tenodera sinensis

1x Miomantis paykulii

I love them all!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 7, 2018)

I have ten of these guys, so I am just posting a picture of one of them?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

nice pic, Spider is very young?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 8, 2018)

like L3 or something, so yeah.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 17, 2018)

This morning I popped a month in the ghosts cage, and I looked in and my male and a female were sharing it! So cute! Sorry for the bad picture!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 17, 2018)

That is pure mantis love, sharing prey?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 18, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> That is pure mantis love, sharing prey?


I know, right! I didn't even make them share it! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

This morning I woke up to my Sphodromantis gastrica, Stitch, molting into subadult. Her neighbor, my Brunneria borealis Breeze noticed that I was nearby, and she sprinted to me and dug at the cage wall until I took her out. After that, she just sat on my hand and looked at me. So cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 21, 2018)

This afternoon, I got to watch my  violin, Valentine, molting as well! Sorry for the bad picture! Her head looks like it is connected to the stick!?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 22, 2018)

Grats on the molts. It is cool to see them molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2018)

@Little Mantis It sure is! I love watching them molting! Speaking of molting, my female ghost molted to subadult today! Yay! This means I have a sub male, two sub females, one presub female, and one presub male.

- MantsGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 22, 2018)

Gratz on the molt. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks! I got new cages yesterday, so today I prepared them and put the mantids that had outgrown their former cages into bigger ones.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 23, 2018)

nice, what cages did you buy?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 23, 2018)

I use cheap containers from the dollar store near me. It is cheap, easy, and a great habitat.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Last night my dad helped me get some great close-up shots of some of my current mantids so I thought I'd update this page. 

One of my five Popa spurca L4s:





One of my seven Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii:




One of my six Parasphendale affinis:




Valentine the Gongylus gongylodes has grown bigger!




Briarlight the ghost has four ooths now!




Tigerheart the male ghost is a beautiful old man:




I'll try to get some more good pictures and update this page more often.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Oct 23, 2018)

Beautiful mantids! Please keep sharing. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 23, 2018)

cool pics? Your Dad should do it more often to help you out to get some good pics of your mantids


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah, I hope that we can do that more often!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 23, 2018)

Love the great photos. You have so many beautiful mantids! Let's hope Dad will keep helping you with the photography, he did some nice work ?I'd love to see more of your collection, and your Orchids, when they arrive


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks! I am going to have my mom take some good pics someday soon on her real camera.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 25, 2018)

@MantisGirl13


----------



## Connor (Oct 25, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 just saw this thread. Beautiful mantis! And those names... I completely recognize them. Some book series about wild cats in like different clans right?! I forget the name of the series but I remember reading them like 8 years ago and absolutely loving them. Absolutely loved the names of all the characters in that book.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 25, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks! I am going to have my mom take some good pics someday soon on her real camera. ﻿


I hope she will. It is good to have pics of them before they are gone. (ask a camera for bday  )


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 25, 2018)

Connor said:


> @MantisGirl13 just saw this thread. Beautiful mantis! And those names... I completely recognize them. Some book series about wild cats in like different clans right?! I forget the name of the series but I remember reading them like 8 years ago and absolutely loving them. Absolutely loved the names of all the characters in that book.


Yeah, The Warriors series by Erin Hunter. I love those books! It is cool that you recognized the names!



Little Mantis said:


> I hope she will. It is good to have pics of them before they are gone. (ask a camera for bday  )


I already plan to ask for a camera for Christmas or my birthday!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 26, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I already plan to ask for a camera for Christmas or my birthday!


Cool, i think you will take a lot of pictures of your mantids when you have one  I do.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 26, 2018)

? yeah, I hope so!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice!! I need a camera too...


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 29, 2018)

@MantisGirl13

Wow. What beautiful creatures! 

Just wow!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> @MantisGirl13
> 
> Wow. What beautiful creatures!
> 
> Just wow!


Thanks! They amaze me every day. I just had two spinys molt last night, and they are beautiful! (Pictures coming soon)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Oct 30, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks! They amaze me every day. I just had two spinys molt last night, and they are beautiful! (Pictures coming soon)
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Ooh, yes! Pictures please! Spiny flowers are so pretty ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 30, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Ooh, yes! Pictures please! Spiny flowers are so pretty ?


Yeah, they really are!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 11, 2018)

Wow! These are great!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks! I have more pics of my orchids coming soon! They are L2 and L3 now! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 11, 2018)

Orchids (L2 and L3) and a very beautiful adult male Violin who molted to adult this morning!


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 11, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 gorgeous orchids.

Man...violins are cute!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 12, 2018)

Cute mantids. But the reddish color dissapears fast, I see.


----------



## Synapze (Nov 12, 2018)

Beautiful mantids! Please keep sharing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Thanks! I sure love the colors and shapes of these aliens! I had a budwing female molt to adult last night, so more pics coming soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

If you are using a phone you should buy a clip on macro lens. Makes the photos look great. You can find them on Amazon, eBay, etc. Pretty cheap.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> If you are using a phone you should buy a clip on macro lens. Makes the photos look great. You can find them on Amazon, eBay, etc. Pretty cheap.


Good idea, but I don't have a phone myself. My mom has taken some great macros of my mantids with her real camera, but we still have to get the pics on the computer before I can post them.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Nov 12, 2018)

Do you know what camera+ lens she uses? Out of curiosity.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> Do you know what camera+ lens she uses? Out of curiosity.


No, I don't, sorry. I can ask her later though.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 12, 2018)

Major said:


> If you are using a phone you should buy a clip on macro lens﻿. Makes the photos look great. You can find them on Amazon, eBay, etc. Pretty cheap.  ﻿


oh, maybe I should buy that. And it is indeed not expensive


----------



## cwebster (Nov 18, 2018)

Awesome photos! Hope they will be put into a calendar.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks! I hope so, but idk!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 15, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yeah, The Warriors series by Erin Hunter. I love those books! It is cool that you recognized the names!
> 
> I already plan to ask for a camera for Christmas or my birthday!
> 
> - MantisGirl13




I remember reading that series a few years ago, I knew those names sounded familiar! What camera are you planning on asking for?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 16, 2018)

Cole 78 said:


> I remember reading that series a few years ago, I knew those names sounded familiar! What camera are you planning on asking for?


I do enjoy those books sometimes! 

Well, for one I forgot to put a camera on my wishlist... So I have to ask for one for my birthday in a few months! I also know next to nothing about cameras, so I have no clue what different types and brands there are!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2019)

I am sorry I am so bad at updating this thread! 

I currently am keeping:

4x Orchid mantis (1 L4 male, 2 L5 males, 1 L5 female)

3x Violin mantis (1 eggbound adult female, 1 freshly molted adult female, 1 2 wk old adult male)

3x Giant Asian mantis (2 L5, 1 L6 not sure of gender)

4x African Twig Mantis (all L5ish not sure of gender)

5x Spiny Flower Mantis (1 sub male, 1 sub female, 1 pre-sub female, 2 L4 females)

5x Ghost mantis (1 L3 male, 1 pre-sub male, 3 pre-sub females) 

5x Budwing mantis (4 adult females, 1 pre-sub male)

6x Indian Flower mantis (4 L5 males, 1 L4 male, 1 L5 female)

2x Thistle Mantis ( 1 L5 female, 1 L6 male)

In the mail:

6x Texas Unicorn mantis L2-L3

1x Kenya Flower mantis ooth 

(Thanks, @yen_saw!)

Pictures to follow...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2019)

Pictures!! (Sorry for the bad quality!)

Char, the Violin mantis during adult molt yesterday:




Char as a beautiful adult: (and yes, that is her coloring. I love the dark colors!)




Valentine, the eggbound violin mantis:




Popa Spurca African Twig mantis:

(Yes, I am a stick. No mantis to see here! )




Spiny flower sub female:




Thistle female:




Orchid L5 female:




- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice collection! I thought about trying unicorn mantids, they are cool and native


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Nice collection! I thought about trying unicorn mantids, they are cool and native


Thanks! I can't wait to get them!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 22, 2019)

WOW @MantisGirl13! 

Now I want some violins!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 22, 2019)

Wow, you have a lot of mantids


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> WOW @MantisGirl13!
> 
> Now I want some violins!


I know! I love mine! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 22, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Wow, you have a lot of mantids


Ya, I guess I do! I also have plenty of spare time to care for them, I guess that is why I have so many!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 22, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I know! I love mine!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Id like an idolo or two, but my guy doesnt get those. Maybe he can get me violins.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 23, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Id like an idolo or two, but my guy doesnt get those. Maybe he can get me violins.


I haven't even gotten enough courage to try idolos yet! Violins are a lot easier in my opinion, but still difficult to care for. I hope you can get some someday!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey @MantisGirl13, can violins be tweezer-fed BSF larvae in place of adult flies? I've read everywhere that they get sick eating crickets.

I found a reputable feeder insect breeder here in Ontario with excellent reviews.

If all goes according to plan, I'll have a pair of violin nymphs to feed (and a few additional sp.) And, I can wean them ALL off crickets as their main staple.

I also ordered a bin of wax worms. No more buying any larvae from reptile stores.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Hey @MantisGirl13, can violins be tweezer-fed BSF larvae in place of adult flies? I've read everywhere that they get sick eating crickets.
> 
> I found a reputable feeder insect breeder here in Ontario with excellent reviews.
> 
> ...


Um, I don't know! I would assume so. Are you able to get Violins?!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

News:

I lost the adult female ghost a few days ago to old age, so she is now pinned. I lost a subadult male spiny yesterday. He got himself trapped between the flower and the wall in his cage (how?!) and struggled until he was too weak to survive when I found him. The six L3 unicorn mantids arrived safe and sound yesterday, and I got three G. amoena ooths instead of the ONE I ordered! I expect babies soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 26, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Um, I don't know! I would assume so. Are you able to get Violins?!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Well, if shipments go well, I just puchased a substantial addition to my collection. 

And yeh, it includes a sexed pair of violin nymphs. That's just the start. 

Im hyperventilating rn. Bear with me. LoL.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Well, if shipments go well, I just puchased a substantial addition to my collection.
> 
> And yeh, it includes a sexed pair of violin nymphs. That's just the start.
> 
> Im hyperventilating rn. Bear with me. LoL.


YAY!!!    That is so exciting! Violins are awesome, you will love them! What instar are they? What else did you order? 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 26, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> The six L3 unicorn mantids arrived safe and sound yesterday, and I got three G. amoena ooths instead of the ONE I ordered! I expect babies soon!


Congratulations on your new additions.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Congratulations on your new additions.


Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jan 26, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> YAY!!!    That is so exciting! Violins are awesome, you will love them! What instar are they? What else did you order?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


The violins are L5. We'll pick this up in my feed so we don't hijack yours. 

This one is a super fancy deal to me.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 26, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> The violins are L5. We'll pick this up in my feed so we don't hijack yours.
> 
> This one is a super fancy deal to me.


Ok   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 27, 2019)

gratz on your new arivals.  



MantisGirl13 said:


> I got three G. amoena ooths instead of the ONE I ordered! I expect babies soon!


Cool. they will keep you busy when they hatch


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm sure they will keep me busy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 4, 2019)

New molt! I am so happy that my female spiny finally molted. She is stunning! 

During the molt last night:





Molt is done! Look at those wings! My dad took this pic while holding her.




- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Feb 4, 2019)

Oh wow! She is beautiful!!! 

That is a crazy looking shot of her molting; the colors and spiny shapes are so interesting.

Congrats on the molt!


----------



## hysteresis (Feb 4, 2019)

I love LOVE this! Aren't they beautiful? I have half a dozen I can't WAIT to see as adults!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks! I LOVE her coloring and patterns, and her wings have gotten even brighter green today!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 5, 2019)

Gratz on the molt. she is beautiful


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Feb 5, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Gratz on the molt. she is beautiful


Thanks. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## snuhan (Mar 14, 2019)

A bit of a necropost, but I absolutely love the warriors names!! Such a nice collection too.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 14, 2019)

snuhan said:


> A bit of a necropost, but I absolutely love the warriors names!! Such a nice collection too.


Thanks! I am not into the series as much anymore because I have read all of the books at least 5 times, but I can't wait for the new books to come out!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

@Little Mantis You got your wish! New pics from my new camera!

Subadult male ghost:





Subadult Female Ghost:




Presub Female Ghost:




Adorable L4 male ghost:




Sub or Presub Female Thistle:




How does this work??!!




Sub or Presub Female Orchid:




More to come... Ran out of pic space on the Forum.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 18, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @Little Mantis You got your wish! New pics from my new camera! ﻿


Nice pics, your thistle tried to climb the camera?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Nice pics, your thistle tried to climb the camera?


Thanks! Yes she did!   Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 18, 2019)

cool


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

Ok, one Imgur account later...
















Subadult Male Orchid:











Presub or Sub male Thistle:






Uncooperative male spiny:






Sub male spiny:






Adult female spiny:






Presub female:






L5 female:






L4 Texicorn:






Adult female Majuscula:






L6 Female G. Asian






L2 G. amoena






Male G. asian






Female G. asian






Popa spurca






Budwing 






Giant Kenya Budwing:






Enjoy!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow! Thanks for sharing! Quite the variety! They're all lovely!

Budwings look cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 18, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Wow! Thanks for sharing! Quite the variety! They're all lovely!
> 
> Budwings look cool!


Thanks! Ya, budwings are awesome! They are some of the longest lived mantids.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Mar 18, 2019)

Super cool!


----------



## Charoozz520 (Mar 19, 2019)

Amazing pictures those are some beautiful mantises. How much bigger are the giant budwings versus regular ones? Budwings were actually the first mantises I kept years ago


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks, @Charoozz520! The giant Budwing female is about twice the size of a 'regular' P. affinis female. I love my budwings. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

@Graceface I think you can answer my question. at what Instar is a female orchid subadult? I can't figure out if my gal is sub or pre-sub. She's had wingbuds for 3-4 instars now.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 19, 2019)

nice pics

I love Bud wings

Your h. masjuscula is a beauty too. I hope Ayaweya will turn in a beauty like yours


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks! I'm sure that Ayaweya will be just as pretty if not prettier!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Mar 19, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @Graceface I think you can answer my question. at what Instar is a female orchid subadult? I can't figure out if my gal is sub or pre-sub. She's had wingbuds for 3-4 instars now.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Adult females should be L8, so a sub adult is L7 

I've noticed wing buds as early as L5, though they don't seem pronounced at that instar. Presub has more noticeable wing buds. When she is a sub preparing for her final molt, the wing buds start to discolor to a yellowish color, in my experience (her formulating wings underneath are a faint yellowish green). 

Hope that helps


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks so much @Graceface! She is a sub then!! And so are my males! 

I can't believe that I took a group of L1s and somehow got three males and one female to subadult at the same time!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Mar 19, 2019)

Good job! I have some subs that are siblings with my presub females, but I haven't managed to time it perfectly as yet. I'm usually having males mature before my females, though I'm close enough to still breed them, so I'm okay with that


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 19, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Good job! I have some subs that are siblings with my presub females, but I haven't managed to time it perfectly as yet. I'm usually having males mature before my females, though I'm close enough to still breed them, so I'm okay with that


Thanks! I just kept the males at room temp and the female on a heat pad. I misted 3x daily. 

Now to get them to adult and breed.... 

I hope that you have luck breeding yours!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 8, 2019)

As promised, pics of the subadult orchid!!








She just wanted to sit on the camera. She jumped a few times resulting in lots of messed up pics!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

Shes gorgeous!


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 8, 2019)

Shes a good size! Very cool!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks! I think she molted an extra time like one of Graceface's did so she'll be pretty big as adult!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 9, 2019)

she is beautiful


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 9, 2019)

And you look very happy!


----------



## Graceface (Apr 9, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Thanks! I think she molted an extra time like one of Graceface's did so she'll be pretty big as adult!!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Barbie was huge when she hit adult, so I bet your pretty lady will be, too. Congrats on the molt!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 9, 2019)

Graceface said:


> Barbie was huge when she hit adult, so I bet your pretty lady will be, too. Congrats on the molt!


Thanks! I only hope that the males will do their job without becoming lunch!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## BobbyClouser (Apr 9, 2019)

That's a beautiful mantis. I've been keeping mantises for less than 3 months. I'm not ready for orchid mantis yet, but I really look forward to getting one when I feel qualified.

-- Bob


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 9, 2019)

BobbyClouser said:


> That's a beautiful mantis. I've been keeping mantises for less than 3 months. I'm not ready for orchid mantis yet, but I really look forward to getting one when I feel qualified.
> 
> -- Bob


Thanks! I've been keeping mantids for three years, and exotics for two. When I first got my orchids as L1 I didn't feel ready for them, but as they got older I realized how easy they really are to care for! They are more of an intermediate species than a difficult one.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

Remember that orchid female? She molted to adult last night perfectly!! :wub: 




The male will mature any day now as well. 

The mated Budwing girl laid me a present last night too! Nymphs everywhere in a few months! Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 15, 2019)

If you get orchid babies please add me to the list!!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 15, 2019)

Granny's Mantis Mayhem said:


> If you get orchid babies please add me to the list!!!


For sure I will!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 15, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> For sure I will!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Thank You


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 16, 2019)

Congrats on the successful final molt! I am getting some orchids in tomorrow!


----------



## Viking (May 16, 2019)

I getting a group too. I might need some boys in a few months.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 16, 2019)

FeistyMcGrudle said:


> Congrats on the successful final molt! I am getting some orchids in tomorrow!






Viking said:


> I getting a group too. I might need some boys in a few months.


Congrats on the new additions! Orchids are pretty easy despite what people say, and I love mine!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 16, 2019)

Oh yeah, I have an update on my orchids! The female is doing well, and the male decided to molt too, so I'll be breeding in a few weeks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Jaywo (May 16, 2019)

Good news!


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Oh yeah, I have an update on my orchids! The female is doing well, and the male decided to molt too, so I'll be breeding in a few weeks!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Good news, too bad I live too far away or i would have tried an orchid of your too. Good luck with breeding







She is a beauty


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Charoozz520 (May 17, 2019)

Congrats!! She's beautiful!! Mine females are currently L5/L6 so two more molts to go! Mine is pretty much pure white like yours, any idea what causes them to be more pink/more white?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Charoozz520 said:


> Congrats!! She's beautiful!! Mine females are currently L5/L6 so two more molts to go! Mine is pretty much pure white like yours, any idea what causes them to be more pink/more white?


Thanks! Btw, my female is adult at L9, so yours could have three molts to go. 

No, I really have no clue. I do like the white colors better than the link though!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (May 17, 2019)

I thought orchid males have 5 molts and females 7? That would make them matured at "i6" and "i8" respectively.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2019)

Ya, but my female had an extra molt for some odd reason.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2019)

I figured it was about time to update with some more pictures! 




   



   








   



   








   



  








   



   








   



   








   



   

I also had a violin ooth hatch today, but I haven't taken pics yet. I'll have two budwing ooths hatching soon too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2019)

Also, I'm working on a website at the moment, and if you want to check it out and give me some feedback and suggestions, I'd appreciate it! The link is https://coradart110.wixsite.com/2005-2

Please let me know what you think, and remember, it's not quite finished yet, so its not functioning yet.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 11, 2019)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Also, I'm working on a website at the moment, and if you want to check it out and give me some feedback and suggestions, I'd appreciate it! The link is https://coradart110.wixsite.com/2005-2
> 
> Please let me know what you think, and remember, it's not quite finished yet, so its not functioning yet.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I forgot to flippin' look. Wow! 

What a beautiful site! 

Your orchid price is so reasonable! Online sellers will envy your low price. 

But your dubia price is an eye opener.  Is that each? 

Regardless, what an eye-pleasing site! 

Again, you show how masterful you are at the things you do!


----------



## Foxhill (Jun 11, 2019)

Well Done MG...     Go For It,     Looks Great!!   Dont undercharge       Id order if I was across the pond , Good Luck!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

@hysteresis The dubia price is for a group of probably 15-25. It doesn't make sense to sell them individually. I still may change the price, it's just the one I threw out there for now.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

Foxhill said:


> Well Done MG...     Go For It,     Looks Great!!   Dont undercharge       Id order if I was across the pond , Good Luck!!


Thanks! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Your orchid price is so reasonable! Online sellers will envy your low price.


I hope so! I got my orchids for this price, so I figured it was only fair to sell them at the same price! Of course, if I do sell orchids, then I will earn some profit because I am selling more nymphs than I bought!



hysteresis said:


> But your dubia price is an eye opener.  Is that each?


I edited it to specify that the prices are for groups of 15-20. Thanks for pointing that out!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 11, 2019)

That looks nice. Even when it isn't finished yet. Good luck with selling your nymphs


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 11, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> That looks nice. Even when it isn't finished yet. Good luck with selling your nymphs


Thank you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm sorry I haven't updated in a while! My collection is downsizing quickly as all of my breeding projects failed and then my neighbors sprayed pesticides when I left my window open  

I have 17 mantids left. I recently got a fertile female deroplatys dessicata beauty, so I wanted to share a few pics of her. 










- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Oct 20, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your failed breeding attempt. I would have been wrecked.  

That's a gorgeous dessicata!


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 20, 2019)

Thats terrible! Im so sorry!

Good luck with the dessicata ooths. If you have many down the road and were offering, id purchase one from you.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 20, 2019)

Synapze said:


> Sorry to hear about your failed breeding attempt. I would have been wrecked.
> 
> That's a gorgeous dessicata!


Thanks! I still am pretty disappointed, but I hope I get a good number of ooths from this gorgeous girl!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 20, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> Thats terrible! Im so sorry!
> 
> Good luck with the dessicata ooths. If you have many down the road and were offering, id purchase one from you.


Thanks! I'll keep you in mind! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 20, 2019)

My lone dessi nymph is thriving. I just wanted more than one!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2019)

Beautiful mantis, but she looks very cranky on the pics.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2019)

Little Mantis said:


> Beautiful mantis, but she looks very cranky on the pics.


She is cranky! I have to watch my fingers around her. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2019)

R.stalii male drew blood. Femoral spike.

.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 31, 2019)

hysteresis said:


> R.stalii male drew blood. Femoral spike.
> 
> .


Ouch!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 2, 2019)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Nov 2, 2019)

Eeeeek!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 4, 2019)

Ooth building: mantis art


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 4, 2019)

Soooo JEALOUS!! You have such awesome mantids! I will ask my parents if I can get some spiny flowers from your site soon!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Soooo JEALOUS!! You have such awesome mantids! I will ask my parents if I can get some spiny flowers from your site soon!


Thanks! I don't have any spinys right now, and my website isn't ready for use yet; it's just set up for display. Sorry to burst your bubble there!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2019)

I figure I should probably update this thread a bit since I haven't posted here in a while. Here are some more pics! I've been learning how to edit photos, so they look a bit better than my previous pictures. 






The first two mantids belong to a friend of mine, but I figured I'd share the pics anyway.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 4, 2019)

Wonderful pictures! What mantids are available right now?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Wonderful pictures! What mantids are available right now?


Thanks! I don't have much right now, only a sub adult male popa spurca, because none of my breeding projects worked out. As soon as I can get enough money to buy more species, I'll definitely have more for sale and trade, but I have to wait for my breeding projects to work out. I'm working on ghosts now.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 4, 2019)

Cool. Do you happen to know what a slipped molt is? Not like falling though. Also my female ghost has been living with a S.Limbata for a week now with no problems!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2019)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Cool. Do you happen to know what a slipped molt is? Not like falling though. Also my female ghost has been living with a S.Limbata for a week now with no problems!


I PMed you

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 20, 2020)

So, one of the violins that I raised from the ooth just molted to adult!

Also, after months of trying, I got a nice hatch (30!) of baby ghosties!!!

I got creos, which will be adult soon, and I finally got a gal for my african twig boys. The males will be molting to adult soon, and then I should be able to mate them. 

Lots more is happening, but those are the most exciting things lately!







- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 20, 2020)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 20, 2020)

Sorry it's not all one continuous post, for some reason it won't let me upload more than one or two pictures at a time.

I'd also like to mention that I took these pictures with a piece of paper for a background, using the camera on my phone. I edited them a bit, and they turned out great! It's not hard to do. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 20, 2020)

Strange that it won’t let you upload that many at a time...anyways, fantastic pictures!!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 21, 2020)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Strange that it won’t let you upload that many at a time...anyways, fantastic pictures!!


Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## coly (Jan 21, 2020)

Amazing pictures!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 21, 2020)

coly said:


> Amazing pictures!


Thank you!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantisfan101 (Jan 21, 2020)

What type of camera do you use?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jan 21, 2020)

mantisfan101 said:


> What type of camera do you use?


The most recent pictures were taken using my Samsung Galaxy S8, actually! I want to get a clip on macro lens.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 23, 2020)

Nice pics of your mantids.

When i see your pics of creo's I WANT them And gratz on the hatch.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2020)

I got a macro lens for my phone and a light box for my birthday! 




I took a lot more, but for some reason I can't upload them right now.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Mar 17, 2020)

Great photos!


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m just going to bask in the glory of the male ghost...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2020)

Synapze said:


> Great photos!


Thanks! 



MrGhostMantis said:


> I’m just going to bask in the glory of the male ghost...


Lol

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 17, 2020)

The male ghost, so detailed.

What did you use?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Mar 17, 2020)

Little Mantis said:


> The male ghost, so detailed.
> 
> What did you use?


Thanms!

It's just a clip on macro lens on my phone camera (Samsung Galaxy S8) and a light box for the background and lighting. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 24, 2020)

Accidental post, sorry!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm having trouble posting photos for some reason. If you want to see some of my more recent photos, check out my Instagram, my username is @galaxymacros

I'll continue to try to figure out why I can't post pics. 

In other news, I've gotten really into macro photography, and my photos are definitely improving. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 25, 2020)

you can't upload photos? upload space to forum full?

try to use this site:   https://postimages.org/ 

I use it to upload my pics. I don't have instagram.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 25, 2020)

Yeah, my upload space in the forum is full, so I'm trying to post pics directly from Instagram like @Synapze does. My phone is being weird and not letting me though. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## FabioFabiatic (Apr 25, 2020)

You into the Warriors book series?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 26, 2020)

FabioFabiatic said:


> You into the Warriors book series?


I was a few years ago, and I still read the books whenever a new one comes out. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Finally learning how to insert pics, since I ran out of space on the forum. 






- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 10, 2020)

Wow. Amazing photos.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> Wow. Amazing photos.


Thanks! I've been practicing with my macro lens on my phone camera.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 10, 2020)

I have one too. I need better lighting though.

10x/20x clip on.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2020)

hysteresis said:


> I have one too. I need better lighting though.
> 
> 10x/20x clip on.


My parents got me a light box for my birthday. Its not expensive, comes with lighting and several background colors and is amazing for photos. I highly suggest getting one. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Jun 11, 2020)

MantisGirl13 said:


> I highly suggest getting one.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I'll look into one. TY!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 29, 2020)

I can't post photos right now because I'm out of forum space, but here's a link to a pic I took today.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/CMrodPecqnhForeX7

- MantisGirl13


----------

